# People used to love Christopher Columbus.



## Truth Lover (Mar 27, 2021)

A friend of mine grew up on the island of Antigua. He told me that the families of Antigua love, LOVE Christopher Columbus! 

For a long time there were cannibal giants on the other side of their small island. The red headed giants would come raid the villages and steal people, for the purpose of eating them. Apparently,  in answer to desperate prayer, Christopher Columbus and his men arrived and killed all of the red-headed cannibal giants. 

Who wouldn't be grateful for that! My friend was appalled that American schools are teaching that Christopher Columbus was a bad person.

I think many of the red-headed Giants were not cannibals, but with mud floods and other cataclysmic events, or in this case being stuck on a small island without very many large animals to eat oh, and maybe even having depleted the population of the larger animals, what would a hungry giant do? He would be very motivated to find some easy to catch food. 

There are good and bad people everywhere. And according to many articles, there are cannibals in our own government, and they are not hungry, they just want to do the unfathomable.


----------



## msw141 (Mar 29, 2021)

it's always interesting when you hear another documentation of these red-haired giants.  

I like your point about the giants being forced into cannibalism due to their caloric requirements. Be it a change in the size of the earth or something else, there's something to the change ni size of flora and fauna that hasn't been prpperly explained yet.


----------



## Truth Lover (Mar 29, 2021)

msw141 said:


> it's always interesting when you hear another documentation of these red-haired giants.
> 
> I like your point about the giants being forced into cannibalism due to their caloric requirements. Be it a change in the size of the earth or something else, there's something to the change ni size of flora and fauna that hasn't been prpperly explained yet.


Yes good point.  I know we all have things that we are wondering about, and my mind is always wondering how we have a small race and had a larger race. Some people say there's two creation chapters in Genesis. I see what they mean when I read it. But I also think of my ancestor William Wallace who was 9 foot tall, and the"American" Indian stories which I heard years ago - that they came up out of the ground / caves / tunnels. Which we now know are really down there. But they couldn't have had much food, so that's why I think, in the cases I know of in Europe - world wars, Ireland -famine,  and the United States- underground living,  people were very short due to lack of nutrition. 

My father and brothers were 6 ft tall, but my sons are 6 foot 5 and 6 foot 7. The strange thing is my daughters are 5' 2  and  5'4  So my surmising always comes to kind of a dead end. 
Thank you for your comment 
P.S. Concerning larger and smaller people
1. William Wallace ( i270 - i305) reportedly 9 ft. tall
2. Christopher Columbus (i450 - i506) was reportedly, "Well over the average height of 5ft 7 in the Middle Ages." (Which tells me they are trying to make us think that people before some cataclysmic event were actually short like they were in the second half of the 1800's and onward.)
3. A cubit is a measurment from the elbow to the end of the longest extended finger + half of that measurement. 12 inches + 6 inches = the 18 inch long cubit used in most "figuring" in literature of today. 

BUT nobody seems to say that people were 9 ft tall and more, as in the red-headed giants, William Wallace, and even Tartarians, and had quite a bit larger cubits.

I propose that a cubit should be quite a bit larger when measuring items of "antiquity." In all fairness, aren't older cubits bigger then current cubits?

Historically a person with the height of 5 cubits or whatever, may be taller than we are told to believe. And biblical building sizes, using cubits, would be a lot bigger than we are told.


----------



## Sasyexa (Apr 22, 2021)

Ancient anti-giant propaganda? If you wanted to destroy whole countries where they lived, calling them cannibalistic would surely rally people to join your cause.
I have an idea brewing in my head, that there were at least two types of giants -
One is wild, animalistic, red-haired one
Another one is half-ethereal, civilised, fair-haired one
And now their descendants (degenerated versions) are still fighting each other


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 24, 2021)

Also, there are many eyewitnesses of Bigfoot who is reportedly around the same size as the redheaded giants. Usually if there's a dead one somebody comes and takes it away and nobody ever hears of it again, except from the eyewitnesses. I have read some accounts that say the bigfoots they encountered were reddish colored. Due to genetic experiments years ago, some kinds would have had hairier bodies than others.

Has anybody heard of interactions with the redheaded giants? Say, in Christopher Columbus's journals or something? Are they verbal? Apparently big foot makes grunting sounds that the other bigfeet/bigfoots can understand, but not people. What about the redheads?


----------



## Truth Lover (May 29, 2022)

msw141 said:


> it's always interesting when you hear another documentation of these red-haired giants.
> 
> I like your point about the giants being forced into cannibalism due to their caloric requirements. Be it a change in the size of the earth or something else, there's something to the change ni size of flora and fauna that hasn't been prpperly explained yet.


I looked up giant vegetables because I think it would be easier to grow one plant instead of 8 or 10. It turns out there are many giant varieties of cabbages and other vegetables and, of course, we know about the pumpkins.


----------



## Gladius (May 30, 2022)

As we know, when humans cannibalize each other, they're at high risk of getting *prion disease*, which can be fatal.

When we think of human-eating giants, we can't be sure what type of giants are those. They may be very "human" as well.

Take a human from a northern breed, big boned, 2 meters tall, and take a southern pygmy, 1.4 meters and small.
I assume that if one eats the other, risk of prion disease still applies.
So if we narrowly consider heights,
a 9ft giant is definitely on another level than a 6ft human, but isn't this almost the same, relatively, as the tall human to the pygmy human?
Just because we call them Giants, doesn't mean they must be another species, they could be just as human, yet different. 

My thoughts are, they did resort to cannibalism due to malnutrition, and it is quite possible, *that they died in their masses due to prion disease*. 
Whoever survived, was easily hunted down by humans, as they were fewer, and maybe even sickly and not as powerful as before.

It's likely that the cultures who suffered giant assaults tended to exaggerate in their power, but back in those days it really mattered if your opponents were much bigger, and technology couldn't overcome it yet. (i.e firearms)


----------

